# HELP MY PIRANHAS....................



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

Hay i had a red belly paco in with my red belly piranhas and i bought the red belly paco from walmart and ive had it for a day now and when i looked at it it has ich so i took it out write away and i cant tell if my red belly piranhs have it to and i cant go buy new ones cause i am in taxes so pleas help me.
O and my big one has some black dots on his top fin/Dorsal fin i have never seen these on any other of my piranhas.

-Steve


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

If there is little white dots on my piranhas tail does that mean that they have ich.
help

-Steve


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

add a tbsp of aquarium salt for every 10 gallons and it should clear up quick u can get ick medication at lfs too


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

mtx1 said:


> add a tbsp of aquarium salt for every 10 gallons and it should clear up quick u can get ick medication at lfs too










Add salt & increase temperature to 31-32C slowly, add aeration as well. Should clearn up within a week.


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

well these morning no one sad any thing so i went out and got some QUICK CURE i took out the filter mediea and the pad and left it on it will not clean any thing but easyer to do in sted of turning it off and let the under gravel filter going .

-Steve

Thanks for the info now it will be easyer to do next time.









o P.S. dont bye fish from (WALMART=







)

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

10RedBellyPiranhas said:


> well these morning no one sad any thing so i went out and got some QUICK CURE i took out the filter mediea and the pad and left it on it will not clean any thing but easyer to do in sted of turning it off and let the under gravel filter going .
> 
> -Steve
> 
> ...


 maybe they don't know the condition of the fish and next time when you'll buy a fish to any LFS you should take a closer look of the fish that you're gonna buy.
WALMART in other states is not selling fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Those black spots can be caused by bacteria called _Oodinium_, which can be treated easily.
But I'm not sure if that's the case with your fish (got any pics?), so I'd do some more research before actually starting to treat (you don't want to treat an unknown disease, and end up using the wrong meds!)
I hope this gives you a start for further research... :smile:

Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------

